# Visitenkarte erstellen - professionell



## A-lux (1. März 2005)

Hi,

 bin grad dabei eine Visitenkarte zu drucken und weil ich das bisher nicht professionell gemacht hab frag ich mich ob ich's richtig angehe.
 Legt man die Visitenkarten auf einer in DinA4 Seite an?
 Wie behadelt man ein Karte mit Vor-und Rückseite - einfach die Druckfläche umdrehen und dann die Rückseite drucken?
 Freu mich über Feedback,
 Kent


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (1. März 2005)

Das Format der Vorlage hängt vom Format des Endprodukts ab. Frag am besten bei der Druckerei, was du zusätzlich an Beschnitt rechnen musst.

Wie du die Daten anlieferst kommt auch auf die Druckerei an. Manche wollen lieber einzelne .eps-Dateien, andere bevorzugen ein mehrseitiges .pdf


----------



## Ellie (1. März 2005)

Hallo A-lux,

Du druckst daheim? Ich lege die Datei immer zu 10er-Nutzen an, sprich 10 Visitenkarten auf einem A4-Blatt. Einfache Karten ohne Anschnitt bekommen rundum ihre Beschnittzeichen mit einer Haarlinie versehen und ein Stückchen vom Kartenrand entfernt.

Visitenkarten schneide ich per Hand, da es mir sonst zu schief und krumm wird, mit einem guten Cutter und einem Metalllineal. Immer schön innerhalb des Blattes, also nicht bis zum Rand durchschneiden, dann geht das ganz gut.

Du kannst prinzipiell jedes Programm benutzen, solange Du die Beschnittzeichen reingesetzt bekommst. Doppelseitige Visitenkarten drucke ich indem ich zwei Seiten anlege, den Druckbereich auf die Seite zentriere und ab damit. Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es bei fast jedem Drucker einen Versatz von 1-2 mm, damit muß man leben oder solange probieren, bis es sitzt.

Ich habe eine Skizze angehängt, damit das Prinzip klar wird, hier aber nur im 4er Nutzen. Druckereien drucken meistens im 4er Nutzen, aber immer lieber nachfragen. Natürlich wird keine Linie um die Karten selbst gezogen, es dient nur den Druckbereich (Kartenformatende) anzuzeigen. Oben mit Anschnitt, unten ohne,

Hoffe es hilft,
Ellie


----------



## A-lux (1. März 2005)

ok, cool- 
 dank euch erst mal für die Infos!
 L.G.,
 Kent


----------



## druckportal (4. März 2005)

Hallo,

Die Standardvisitenkarte hat die Größe 85 x 55 mm. Die meisten Druckereien wollen einen Randbeschnitt bzw. Überfüller von mind. 3mm an jeder Seite. D.h. Endformat ist dann  91 x 61 mm

Wichtig ist, dass du die Karte im CMYK Farbraum anlegst, da Sie sonst nicht gedruckt werden können.

DPI Empfehlung: mind. 300 dpi. Auflösung.

Grüße
Gerald
www.druckportal.at


----------

